# My wife cooks chicken for the dog but not for me



## artdeco63 (Dec 11, 2012)

What is your instantaneous thought upon reading this? One sentence will do.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

She likes the dog more than she likes you...


----------



## Juicer (May 2, 2012)

What the f*** does chicken have to do with sex?


----------



## artdeco63 (Dec 11, 2012)

Juicer said:


> What the f*** does chicken have to do with sex?


Would you think a woman who cooks for the dog would want to "cook" for her husband...is what i was getting at.


----------



## notsocool (Jul 4, 2010)

Have you retained your hair...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## artdeco63 (Dec 11, 2012)

PBear said:


> She likes the dog more than she likes you...


That's what I thought....i just needed to read it.


----------



## artdeco63 (Dec 11, 2012)

retained my hair?


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

That's so backwards, the dog should get the leftovers.


----------



## artdeco63 (Dec 11, 2012)

I agree, but i never thought of it that way


----------



## alotbsol73 (Dec 11, 2012)

On the priority list of important relationships in her life, you are unfortunately waaayyyyyy at the bottom.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Just how cute and adorable is this dog?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

artdeco63 said:


> What is your instantaneous thought upon reading this? One sentence will do.


She must be having an affair with the dog


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

You and your wife lost that emotional connection.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

The dog is probably more loyal and affectionate.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Are you meeting your wife's needs?


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

Sometimes, emotional connections with animals are made when emotional connections with humans aren't or can't be.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

obviously the dog is ahead of you in the pecking order, I say to fight the dog and attain higher status in the pack


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Your wife actually cooks?!


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

The dog is meeting more of your wife's needs than you are.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

expose to the dog's family asap


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> expose to the dog's family asap


:lol:


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

My very first thought?

"Why the phuck is this in the Sex in Marriage section?".


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

jaquen said:


> My very first thought?
> 
> "Why the phuck is this in the Sex in Marriage section?".


If his wife is not cooking for him, she sure must not be putting out for him in the bedroom? :scratchhead: I dunno either.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

second thought,it's immature to be jealous of a dog.

third thought,dogs love unconditionally and without expectations which appeals to many people


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a friend with a similar problem


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> She must be having an affair with the dog


Awesome. :lol:


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> obviously the dog is ahead of you in the pecking order, I say to fight the dog and attain higher status in the pack


on second thought....


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

Actually, after reading the sentence more carefully, my second thought is "do you like chicken?" or "are you a vegetarian?" Something along those lines.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

I would say that your wife cooking for your dog is a very blatant display by her of putting your needs last. She may resent you. She may not be attracted to you. Maybe both.

Check out Married Man Sex Life | How to have the marriage you thought you were going to have. By which I mean doing it like rabbits. for some good information on how to get your wife to prioritize your needs.

Good luck.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Could you please post a picture of the dog?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Petey the pt bull from the Little Rascals was always sweet


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> second thought,it's immature to be jealous of a dog.
> 
> third thought,*dogs love unconditionally and without **expectations* which appeals to many people


Put them both in the trunk of the car for an hour and see which one is happy to see you.....JK


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

The dog can't cook for himself. You can. Time to grow up.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Juicer said:


> What the f*** does chicken have to do with sex?


Well you can choke it


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

This thread is not in the correct location, and truthfully this thread is beating around the bush. OP, you should start a new thread and tell us what is really going on in your marriage and inquire about your concerns there. Depending on your situation, either the General Relationship, Coping with Infidelity or Going thru a divorce/separation are the correct places for a new thread.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> Well you can choke it


You win.

:rofl:


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Does the dog know how to cook?


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

It's a dog's life.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

You could try scratching behind your ears, lifting your leg on the furniture and licking your, er.... well, you know what I mean... to see if she'll treat you the same as el poocho.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> This thread is not in the correct location, and truthfully this thread is beating around the bush. OP, you should start a new thread and tell us what is really going on in your marriage and inquire about your concerns there. Depending on your situation, either the General Relationship, Coping with Infidelity or Going thru a divorce/separation are the correct places for a new thread.


I don't know if I believe there are there any problems. There's nothing anywhere in his post that indicates that this question is anything more than hypothetical, other than the fact that he posted it HERE. I'm not calling him a troll, but I am saying it's possible that he may have posted that question just to see what kind of reaction we'd have. I could see this as a social experiment; post an absurd question on several different forums and see how the responders react depending on the focus of the forum.

Actually, in a way I would prefer that because that kind of experiment would be absolutely fascinating.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> Well you can choke it


Better watch out... your wife might decide to COOK it for you!


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Is your dog on a special diet?
I have a colleague who cooks all her dog's meals from scratch because it has some allergic condition and can't tolerate most dog foods. 

Are you jealous of the dog?!


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> This thread is not in the correct location, and truthfully this thread is beating around the bush. OP, you should start a new thread and tell us what is really going on in your marriage and inquire about your concerns there. Depending on your situation, either the General Relationship, Coping with Infidelity or Going thru a divorce/separation are the correct places for a new thread.


I have moved this thread over to the "general" section. Nonetheless, I can definitely see how this could cause problems with a couple's sex life.

If this dog is anything like the little beast that lived in our house for 13 very long years, it is entirely possible to be putting a strain on the marriage. Many years ago my parents gave me a purebred Chihuahua one Christmas. The dog was one of the larger ones with a red nose, bulging eyes, and nasty-looking teeth. The dog hated everyone in the family except my mother. As a three year old child, this dog wouldn't allow me to sit in my mother's lap. Even worse, my dad couldn't even put a hand on my mother. Anytime he showed affection towards my mother, this demonic dog appeared immediately to latch on to his shoe/ankle. That usually ended any warm, fuzzy feelings as my dad spent five minutes trying to disconnect the animal from his foot. And as if that wasn't enough, this little beast would have a tummy ache from his ordeal. My mother then felt sorry for him! I'm sure she did cook him chicken and anything else trying to coax him into eating. Therefore, from what I witnessed, the OP could very well have a sexual problem tied to that title sentence.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

How much money do you make where you feed your dog cooked chicken?


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

Cosmos said:


>


Piss on the dog...


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

Dad&Hubby said:


> How much money do you make where you feed your dog cooked chicken?


My wife's family used to buy Costco rotisserie chicken for their dog on a fairly regular basis. On many days, the damn dog was eating better than they were.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Almostrecovered said:


> on second thought....


AR, I have never, and I mean NEVER loved you more than with this post! Brilliant!!


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

That is just so wrong on so many levels....


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

It is officially time to unsubscribe from this bizarre ass thread...

Later.


----------



## zappy88200 (Dec 6, 2012)

Get a vegetarian dog....

Problem solved......


----------



## KendalMintcake (Nov 3, 2012)

Why is everyone teaming this guy for posting this? It perfectly illustrates the problems that many of is face.

I say take the dog on a nice date!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Better watch out... your wife might decide to COOK it for you!




Yikes thanks Maricha! Thats gonna give me nightmares now. I'm goingto be waking up now wondering if it's still there and checking. Ha ha what's new?

On second thoughts nothing to worry about she'd miss it too much


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

Fried or barbecue?


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> I don't know whether I'm going to spend the rest of my life staring at this photo in morbid fascination or go to bed tonight dreaming about a grade B horror movie where Michael Myers meets Colonel Sanders for the ultimate showdown.


There is nothing to be frightened about an accomplished guitar player...
Buckethead with Claypool Bernie Worrell and Brain - YouTube


----------



## kindi (Apr 28, 2012)

I predict that when you divorce that dog will be in the midst of a highly contested custody battle.


----------



## bbrad (May 30, 2012)

In my case, it would be better for me, she can burn water.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

artdeco63 said:


> What is your instantaneous thought upon reading this? One sentence will do.


Beef, its what’s for dinner. 

Hey I’m from Texas :smthumbup:

Seriously, my mother did this to my father and the family for years. As a consequence, for my wife – getting a tank of tropical fish was a stretch.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

You shouldn't have a dog if your wife is wasting time and energy cooking meals for it...creepy as all hell.


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

I would be more worried if she fed it peanut-butter.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Well not to get too analytical but her maternal instincts are probably kicking in with the dog just like they do with children. Everyone is kind of hardwired to be depended on and needed but especially women.

That doesn't make it right though. It can be a sickness but to be honest I don't have very much respect for people who let their emotions and instinct drive their behavior in ways that are harmful. 

Don't get me wrong, I LOVE dogs and we have a lap dog now that gets baby talk and all but I would have a problem if the dog was number one and I was number two.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

> My wife cooks chicken for the dog but not for me





artdeco63 said:


> What is your instantaneous thought upon reading this? One sentence will do.


Check if the dog dies from the cooking, then move up to human testing!


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Cook the dog, choke the wife, problem solved.

[Disclaimer: This post is not intended to advocate violence against women. No women were harmed in the creation of this post. ]


----------



## artdeco63 (Dec 11, 2012)

sick.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

artdeco63 said:


> sick.


So tell us what this is all about.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

When married to my son's father I refused to cook for him for a 5 year period. I was right to do it.. he deserved it. 

Maybe she's upset with you for a good reason.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> When married to my son's father I refused to cook for him for a 5 year period. I was right to do it.. he deserved it.
> 
> Maybe she's upset with you for a good reason.


That must have been a messed up time. I can't imagine my wife being that mad at me and us actually making five years without something giving.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Consider becoming vegetarian.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> She must be having an affair with the dog


This was funny..... Lmao
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Well my first thought was.... Did ya tell the woman you want chicken or not? Women arent mind readers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Thundarr said:


> That must have been a messed up time. I can't imagine my wife being that mad at me and us actually making five years without something giving.


He was verbally abusive... this was right before he stated to get physically abusive.

He had quite his job as and engineer and started medical school. I had an engineering consulting firm that I ran and was by then the sole support.

Now I’m a very good cook. But every time I cooked a meal he complained about it. If it had no sauce he complained that it was dry and needed sauce. If it has sauce he hated sauces.

Over time the complaining got so bad that I dreaded cooking anything. I could not find anything that I could do that he liked.

Then it escalated… he started throwing the dishes and food at me when he’s go into his nightly tirade about food. This happend a couple of times. I snapped and told him I’d never cook for him again.

Five years later I did start to cook meals again. Oddly enough he ate them, never complained and even complemented my cooking.

So yea I was angry and rightfully so.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

By the way, the point is that there might be a very good reason why she's cooking for the dog and not him.


----------



## Another Planet (Aug 8, 2012)

There is always two side to every story and there is always two sides to every two sides. 

OP I do not think that your wife is being very respectful of your needs, but as I said maybe she feels you aren't respectful of hers so why should she respect yours. Or maybe she doesn't know how you feel, now if you have told her and she doesn't give a **** I would just end it because she obviously has no integrity.

I hate the " I'll show you game", it is really immature.

EleGirl, my wife is the same way as you. I admit I critiqued her but constructively, or atleast the way me and my family do it. She took it as a personal attack on her so now she doesn't cook. I was never mean or beligerent she just responds in a different way then me or anyone else I know to criticism. Now I feel like I am not worth enough to her to try so I hold great resentment and I don't like her anymore.....man she sure showed me!


----------

